# Wade gigging tonight



## saltlifedoc (Jul 7, 2016)

Anyone going to wading tonight? Tonight's our last night in town, struck out last night. I saw a few prints over on the flat I tried. We're over in cape san blas about 3 miles east of the trading post and 7 miles from the state park.


----------



## Best Defense (Nov 8, 2007)

I would try and go shortly around sundown. If you notice any boats with gigging lights it is best not to follow behind them because you won't see anything. With that said try and find a different access point away from them.

Good luck:notworthy: Let us know how you do:thumbsup:


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Went last night... zip. didn't even smell one.


----------

